# Tivo Stream for 10 minutes, then stops



## bellbm (Dec 16, 2003)

I'm using a Tivo standalone stream with my Roamio, for out of home, it will stream for 10 minutes, then stop. I may or not be able to restart it.

Shows download fine out of home, and in home is fine as well.

need some advice - do you think it's an issue with my stream hardware, or a software issue? Standalone streams are becoming very difficult (and expensive) to find, so starting to wonder if I need to replace the entire set up.


----------



## dsnotgood (Aug 26, 2010)

If you absolutely need it to work...don’t use the stream. It sucks and constantly crashes, same with Romario pro streaming. Get a sling box , works much better and you can use with tivo mini or main boxes with component outputs. Works awesome. Better quality and no crashes.


----------



## bellbm (Dec 16, 2003)

I may look into Sling. I do like to stream out of home as I travel a lot for work, but with more and more available on Hulu and Youtube, it's less of a necessity. But, after I posted this, when I was at home, I reset the Stream, re-ran setup on all my aps while in-home, and it's been working perfectly ever since. On Friday I streamed in my office for a couple of hours without any hiccups at all.

I had recently gotten a new phone - I feel like anytime you get a new device, it's important to reset the stream and re-pair at home (even though I had re-run setup in-home when I got my new phone, I just hadn't resent the stream).


----------

